# separating foils from fibre board



## damezbullion (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi ll this question is a little bit of a double wammy, so if you would like me to make 2 posts i willl,
i have seen alot of videos about separating the foils but none i can see the process of actually collecting the foils ( video links on this site for me dont work im using firefox).
after you have (ap) your fibre boards your left with tons of foils which you now have to separate from the boards, heres my question:-
all the fibre boards need to (rubbed or cleaned ) how do i go about this on loads of boards, i mean if i put my hand in (ap) (with glove) the foils will stick to me and the fibre boards, if i decant the solution frist the foils will dropp to the bottom and get mixed with all the fiber boards, is just a tedious case of picking each board up and rinsing with water to clean the remaining gold off, till your left with some foils and mud, then just wash that appropriately ie ( hlc wash) if you have working video link for this by all means ill take this down, but i cant find one.

also, silver/tin/solder, with fiber boards ( what is solder is it made of tin and silver?)( or does tin come from the gold plating (gold/copper/tin)
i dont want to make a huge hlc bath to rid of the silver and tin. thats a big bath for hlc to boil, could i simply remove and collect all my foils, and wash the the foils in a hlc to rid the extra base metals? you can see the time that would be saved.. or would it

Thanks all Damian


----------



## trashmaster (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi welcome to the forum.

What type of boards do you want to process and Why do you want to run the whole board?????


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 12, 2013)

"Tin solder" contains also lead


----------



## Smack (Jan 12, 2013)

Lino1406 said:


> "Tin solder" contains also lead



The Pb free type does not. Industry in general has moved away from using lead.


----------



## Geo (Jan 12, 2013)

the reaction chamber that most people use for fingers or boards is one bucket inside another bucket. the inner bucket will have small holes drilled in the bottom to let solution flow through.if the boards are too large to fit in a bucket,you can always cut them to fit.when the process is complete, the foils should be loose with no need to scrub or rub.lift the inner bucket containing the fiber boards and the fluid draining through the holes will wash the foils into the outer bucket separating the boards from the foils. also,keep another empty bucket to set the bucket with the boards in so you can rinse the final bits of foils into it without diluting your AP solution. use a spray bottle with an adjustable nozzle that can mist or stream.wear gloves and remove each board by hand and spray the foils back into the bucket.when all the boards have been rinsed, rinse the inside of the bucket and the bottom into the rinse bucket using the spray bottle.filter your rinse water, treat and discard and then filter your AP solution.i use a large plastic colander that sits in the opening of a five gallon bucket and filter first through a piece of linen cloth.follow this with a filter through coffee filters. rinse foils from filters into one container and wash with hcl and continue with refining process.


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 12, 2013)

trashmaster said:


> Hi welcome to the forum.
> 
> What type of boards do you want to process and Why do you want to run the whole board?????



im going to process memory/ram , the whole board, tho i might just cut through one side of the chips to allow solution underneath, im not intersted in any other metals apart from gold, and ill rid of all the other base metals later on near refining


Lino1406 said:


> "Tin solder" contains also lead


 
i take it i can just wash this out too down the line?


Geo said:


> the reaction chamber that most people use for fingers or boards is one bucket inside another bucket. the inner bucket will have small holes drilled in the bottom to let solution flow through.if the boards are too large to fit in a bucket,you can always cut them to fit.when the process is complete, the foils should be loose with no need to scrub or rub.lift the inner bucket containing the fiber boards and the fluid draining through the holes will wash the foils into the outer bucket separating the boards from the foils. also,keep another empty bucket to set the bucket with the boards in so you can rinse the final bits of foils into it without diluting your AP solution. use a spray bottle with an adjustable nozzle that can mist or stream.wear gloves and remove each board by hand and spray the foils back into the bucket.when all the boards have been rinsed, rinse the inside of the bucket and the bottom into the rinse bucket using the spray bottle.filter your rinse water, treat and discard and then filter your AP solution.i use a large plastic colander that sits in the opening of a five gallon bucket and filter first through a piece of linen cloth.follow this with a filter through coffee filters. rinse foils from filters into one container and wash with hcl and continue with refining process.



exactly the answer i thought, so keep the ap water free for obvious reasons ( i can reuse ) get my boards in a fresh bucket and just rinse em one by one so on so on ready for some refining( lots of of course ) thanks guys, p,s should i test my ap for gold or are the chances low if the ratios are near correct?


----------



## Geo (Jan 12, 2013)

gold will only dissolve in AP on the addition of peroxide at the very beginning of the process.any gold that dissolves will cement out long before the foils are released.no need to test the AP unless you are using 33% hydrogen peroxide or the rocket fuel grade H2O2.some guys go a little overboard with the peroxide thing.3% from the market works just fine.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 12, 2013)

damezbullion said:


> im going to process memory/ram , the whole board, tho i might just cut through one side of the chips to allow solution underneath, im not intersted in any other metals apart from gold, and ill rid of all the other base metals later on near refining



You should get rid of base metals from the start.
Processing whole boards makes things more difficult.
Study the forum. 

Jim


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 12, 2013)

Geo said:


> gold will only dissolve in AP on the addition of peroxide at the very beginning of the process.any gold that dissolves will cement out long before the foils are released.no need to test the AP unless you are using 33% hydrogen peroxide or the rocket fuel grade H2O2.some guys go a little overboard with the peroxide thing.3% from the market works just fine.


 thats cleared any of those worries up thank you, and yes 3% is already on my list so at least i know the dots are connecting now thank you


jimdoc said:


> damezbullion said:
> 
> 
> > im going to process memory/ram , the whole board, tho i might just cut through one side of the chips to allow solution underneath, im not intersted in any other metals apart from gold, and ill rid of all the other base metals later on near refining
> ...



i did think of it, and i have read on it, i know it will be good for whole cleaner operation, but to boil 9 kg whats that about 18lb ish of memory, it would take for ever the fumes would be immense and the pot and heater would have to big or i would have to loads of small batches , unless you know a more economic way to do it? ill keep reading, iv heard a lot about ice dropping out metals also sulfuric acid dropping out metals when in (ar) again filter the solution dropp (smb) and carry refining so on even repeating this proccess, i think (indeeditdoes) shows and example of this, hes on youtube loads of views, and im sure iv seen him on here, and im sure youve heard of him, but with this in mind i will investigate more, thanks


----------



## Geo (Jan 12, 2013)

indeeditdoes is Samuel-a, gold-n-scrap. listen very carefully to what Sam tells you and try to follow his directions better than you would mine.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=9049


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 13, 2013)

Geo said:


> indeeditdoes is Samuel-a, gold-n-scrap. listen very carefully to what Sam tells you and try to follow his directions better than you would mine.
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=9049



thanks geo, i like this the guy, iv watched all his videos , lots of times, this is where i got the idea to leach all my foils after (ap) , i think the first ever video about gold i watched was from him, but thanks for link, his site is but all over the place, for me, but the infi thos there i know, cheers all


----------

